# In-ko-pah RR news



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

The past couple months have been really rough and as a result, I haven't been able to do much work on the layout, or anything else. I'm just now starting to work on getting caught up on everything. I have managed to post some stuff on my website that's been on hold...

If any of you are familiar with the Chili's chain of restaurants, you may be aware of the fundraiser they do for St. Jude Children's Hospital in September every year. If you make a donation, they give you a sheet of paper with their chili logo on it, and you can color it in any way you like. Thn they hang them up all over the restaurant until the end of the month. Anyway, I always like to do something fancy with it, so this past September I drew a scene from our In-ko-pah Railroad. The folks at Chili's liked it so much they eventually framed it and mounted it near the front door! Here's a photo of it:











On February 19th we hosted a meeting of the San Diego Garden Railway Society. I was barely able to get things ready, because Cris had been seriously ill since late January. But I managed to clear away the last of the rock pile at the west end of the patio, which had been there since I started the layout five years ago. In it's place I put up a new patio table with umbrella and chairs. Here's a pic:










You can see a few more pics of the meeting here:

http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/IRR_Events.html 

Cris had to go to the ER the following day, and spent nearly three weeks in the hospital. She's home now and doing better but still getting some outpatient treatment.


The third building in the town of Dos Manos on the In-ko-pah RR was built about a year ago but the interior was never completed. I've decided to make it into a bakery. Here's a display counter I built for the interior:










The breads and pastries were all sculpted from poly clay. The cakes on the bottom shelf are made from wooden carpentry plugs, coated with thick glue.


At the February meeting I was finally able to get some shots of my kitbashed 1/24th scale, narrow gauge RS3 along side a stock, 1/29th scale loco, thanks to Gene Cook who graciously brought his over for the shoot:










There are a couple more pics here:

http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/IRR_RS3_Conversion.html#124


Enjoy!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray....great photos. I tried to schedule your open house into our schedule...but as usual, I failed. Somehow, the wife and grandchildren babysitting keep getting in the way. The side by side of your RS1 makes me think my GRR might someday have a dismal.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you had a grand day, Ray. Glad everything went well for the meeting.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Ray, 
Sorry to hear about your health troubles in the family, and I hope they will get better with the arrival od Spring. 

Thanks for the photos the bakers cabinet looks very nice!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Darnit! Last time I open one of your posts before breakfast. Now I want a Danish!!! 

Looks great, and I hope Cris continues to improve. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! I'd swear those pastries were real! Look'in good!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ray Dunakin on 18 Mar 2011 11:58 PM 



The third building in the town of Dos Manos on the In-ko-pah RR was built about a year ago but the interior was never completed. I've decided to make it into a bakery. Here's a display counter I built for the interior:










The breads and pastries were all sculpted from poly clay. The cakes on the bottom shelf are made from wooden carpentry plugs, coated with thick glue.


At the February meeting I was finally able to get some shots of my kitbashed 1/24th scale, narrow gauge RS3 along side a stock, 1/29th scale loco, thanks to Gene Cook who graciously brought his over for the shoot:










There are a couple more pics here:

http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/IRR_RS3_Conversion.html#124

*
* _Very_ impressive ! [/b]


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the two RS-3's together, really illustrates what you did-well don, not to mention the bakery stuff!


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice job Ray! Love that bakery case too. 

Tom Thornton


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

As usual you do fine work Ray. You sure have come a long way since I visited your RR. Looking good. Later RJD


----------

